# Best Camera phone



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been using family members hand-me-down mobile phones for a while on pay as you go but decided I need a contract phone and one with a decent camera. Which phones currently have very good quality cameras and I mean the sort where you would quite easily use in place of a camera and print off decent photos. The sales person recommended the Samsung S4. I obviously want a decent camera but also a smaller phone (the S4 is the largest I'd consider) and I don't really want to pay more than £24 a month. Suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a samsumg 5 great cameras and lots of setting adjustments etc iphone cameras are notorious bad i left my iphone 5 for samsung and would not go back hope this helps


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Phssll said:


> I have a samsumg 5 great cameras and lots of setting adjustments etc iphone cameras are notorious bad i left my iphone 5 for samsung and would not go back hope this helps


Makes sense, I thought the iPhone was one of the best until I spoke to the sales person. Also we use windows based computers at home so want ease of getting the pictures off the phone and onto the computer for storage and editing. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Camera wise you could do alot worse than the Sony xperia Z range, my son has a z3, and finds it really good,he even uses it for his uni work (pictures for newspapers etc) so it must be decent:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've recently upgraded to the Sony Z3, awesome camera on it but you do have to fiddle with the settings to get the best picture


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...-best-mobile-phones-in-the-world-today-645440


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

S4 camera is not that gd, its 8MP but if lighting is too bright or dull quality is bad, also you have to keep dead still otherwise it blurs easy. I think some of the nokia phones have very good cameras might be worth a look


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I had an iPhone 5S for a while and thought the camera was brilliant, it was a lot better than my Galaxy S3, especially in low light!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a Samsung S4 Mini and find that the camera is pretty good on that.

If you can wait, the Samsung S6 is coming out in April but I'm not sure you'll get one for the budget you have.


----------



## msv (Mar 26, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 920 upwards have good cameras upload straight to cloud. Been windows based syncs up to your comp dead was to use love mine


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

i phone 6 plus can't fault the camera , mp don't mean much unless your going to get a picture made big and 7mp for colour is around best what the naked eye can see anything above is over kill eye is 526 mp in total but 7mp for colour , some dslr are only 8mp and would beat any camera phone , the appeture on the i phone is great and in low lighting good swell


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Each to their own I think and you'll always get "mines is better than yours" I hear good things about the sony phones but I really rate my LG G3. Much better than my HTC and better than the wife's iPhone 6 IMO.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

My S4 takes decent pics, low light conditions it does struggle with but in all honesty, I prefer to take nice shiny pics when the sun is out!!


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

My Lumia 1020 is absolutely awesome at taking pics but then is it 41mp. BUT is slow to load the camera app and between shots. Camera phones have moves on since to using clever software to get great results but nothing still comes close to the Lumia 1020 in sheer quality, but this is offset as it's now a few years old.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

salim said:


> My Lumia 1020 is absolutely awesome at taking pics but then is it 41mp. BUT is slow to load the camera app and between shots. Camera phones have moves on since to using clever software to get great results but nothing still comes close to the Lumia 1020 in sheer quality, but this is offset as it's now a few years old.


I'll second this: a little slow to save images, but a great camera.


----------

